# Rosewood Kennels Clear lake, WI



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry about your experience, but I think you dodged a bullet albeit at the expense of losing $200. The breeder claims clearances but doesn't actually do them, both Rosewoods Julie and Rosewoods Molly were bred before they were two years old. Hip and elbow clearances cannot be issued (and verified on offa.org) until the dog is 2 yrs old. From the looks of the pictures on the website, I would question the dogs' socialization as they certainly don't look like well socialized goldens in my opinion.

What are you looking for a in a golden? Perhaps we can recommend a reputable breeder who follows the GRCA code of ethics, competes with their dogs in some venue offering an unbiased eye on whether the dog should be bred and has generations of clearances in the pedigree (offa hips/elbows, CERF eyes accomplished annually & a cardiologist cleared heart).

http://www.rosewoodgoldens.com/products.html (how ironic & sad that the dams' page is labeled "products")


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Just on the photos alone I would question this breeder. Those are not the photos I would use to promote my dogs.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry that happened, how frustrating. I agree that it looks like you dodged a bullet though. Chin up, and you'll find the perfect puppy and breeder for you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would like to comment that, although Tito carries a "Rosewood" kennel name, he is not from this particular breeder. 
His breeder was from here in IL, and has been breeding under the Rosewood name for a long time (over 20 years). 
Rosewood Goldens our Lemont Illinois branch - Dog Breeding, Quality Golden Retrievers, All breed professional dog grooming!


----------



## summer2013 (Nov 26, 2013)

TY all for the wonderful posts!  We also feel that it was a small price to pay for what would have been a much pricier experience down the road in regards to the breeder. On Halloween a new golden addition was finally introduced to our family and we couldn't be happier!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Your new baby is beautiful! Well worth the wait.


----------



## summer2013 (Nov 26, 2013)

TY so very much!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What a cute little one. I just love that little face.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

What a mug! Love it!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh just adorable!! Congrats well worth the wait. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## summer2013 (Nov 26, 2013)

TY all so very much! She's so wonderful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, your new little girl is beautiful.


----------



## AngelAnnie (Dec 3, 2013)

You definitely dodged a bullet!!


----------



## summer2013 (Nov 26, 2013)

I am surprised to see the rest of your post missing! I will add that I was able to read it last night when it dropped in but my cell died just as I was typing in a response msg to u. I wanted to TY for taking the time to send it to me! It's good to know that you took that extra step in reporting the issue. If you feel more comfortable sending me a private message with the link that was originally included, I would greatly appreciate it! TY again!


----------



## AngelAnnie (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry summer2013, I was trying to find my way around this forum last night. I decided it might be best to delete part of my post since it seemed to be bashing a "breeder". I do feel very strongly that this person is operating a puppy mill, and would love to see her facility inspected. I did look into it further last night and found that she is not licensed, and has had several lawsuits against her, not small ones either. I am not able to private message you yet because I have not posted enough in the forums, but please message me and I can get you links and info so you can report her if you want to. Just makes me sad  I want to get those poor dogs out of there. No Golden deserves that kind of life!!


----------



## summer2013 (Nov 26, 2013)

Omg! TY for responding back. I'm also saddened by this breeders behavior and would very much like if you could send the link so that I may also do what I can. I contacted AKC but they said they don't address such issues in terms of what the breeder has done. I'm truly thankful for your post and all the previous posts I've received on this matter. It's enabled me to receive wonderful information from the community and will hopefully help others as well.


----------



## AngelAnnie (Dec 3, 2013)

https://mydatcp.wi.gov/Home/BrowseService/SG_f71b781a-82c1-e211-b39f-0050568c06ae?Key=Services_Group

Hopefully that link works. The one you would file a complaint under is the first one on the list, Animal Breeder or Facility Operator. Let me know if you have any questions about it, it seemed pretty straight forward when I filed. I also looked online at the Wisconsin Court Records, I think just for our county, and she has several claims that have been filed against her, as well as charges for dogs running at large.


----------



## summer2013 (Nov 26, 2013)

Fantastic! TY so very much. I do appreciate it and will let you know.


----------



## Rookierb53 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Thanks for the heads up s-2013*

You've got a very cute new golden - where did you get her/him?
missing our Babes in Minnesota :-(


----------



## Slindsay (Oct 28, 2016)

*Puppy from 2013*

Where did you get your beautiful puppy?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The OP hasn't been back since 2014, so you may not get an answer. If you are looking for a puppy, I would suggest you start your own thread.


----------

